# Sticky  For Sale



## justgojumpit

Hello everyone!

On this thread only we will be taking any for sale or wanted ads.

In order to keep this thread from getting too long, i will periodically remove dated ads.

Anything beekeeping related is welcome on this thread, but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make sure that, if you are going to sell used hive parts in which a colony has died out, make sure you know the cause of death, and know that it is not transferrable to the buyer's bees.

justgojumpit


----------



## justgojumpit

I can prepare 5-frame nucs to your orders, for pickup in North Salem, NY (about 1 hour north of NYC) One Nuc $90, more than one, $80. These nucs are from healthy italian bees. The bees will raise their own queen from my purchased queens' eggs. I will call you to come pick up your nuc once i find eggs (to make sure that the virgin queen will have plenty of drones to mate with). I keep the nuc box, you trade in new frames of crimp-wired or similar foundation (none of the plastic stuff please) If you have any questions, please either reply here or send me a PM. 

thanks,

justgojumpit


----------



## justgojumpit

Moved from another thread started by an unregistered person:

old bee equipment for sale Post #1 

From antique beekeeper operation - For sale:
9 (deep) antique wood drawers holding about 15 "frames" each - 
plus about 13 additional frames.

If interested, contact:
[email protected]


----------



## Lynn Osborn

rULE NO. 1 IN BEEKEEPING SHOULD BE- NEVER BUY USED EQUIPMENT
As an inspector I am always disappointed when I find AFB in an apiary. Often it could have been prevented if only the beekeeper hadn't been so willing to buy old equipment with an uncertain past. I think if it wasn't for old equipment that was given or purchased I would never see AFB. It only takes one guy to get a "deal" on some old junky equipment and his yard and every yard around him start showing signs of AFB. 

At the ISBA meeting last week I was talking with an old commercial beekeeper who was telling me about his experiences with AFB. His experiences may save some others the pain of having to burn a lot of their hives.

He said he had one hive that was super strong, just boiling with bees and during a check he found just one cell that had died of AFB. He took the supers off and treated it thinking that a strong hive like that would soon clear it up and he would save a great hive. By fall he had to burn that hive and the three others on the pallet because drifting bees had infected all of them. 
The next spring he put 4 more hives on the pallet and they soon came down with AFB. He hadn't thought that the spores would be in the wood of the pallet but they obviously were. Once the bacteria reach the spore stage there are literally billions of spores in each dead larvae. 
During a recent inspection I discovered a beekeeper who had a habit of buying old bee equipment at farm sales. A number of his hives were infected and he mentioned that some of the equipment he bought had been scorched on the inside. It didn't dawn on him that the beekeeper scorched them because he had AFB. Not only did he have to burn a lot of bees and equipment but so did the beekeeper 1/2 mile down the road. 
Spores are in the honey in the supers as well so any equipment or honey you have had on that colony is suspect and should be burned. The commercial beekeeper I was talking to said he once bought some honey from another beekeeper and bottled it. Some spilled on the floor of his honey house where he stacked supers. Apparently there were enough spores that got transferred to his supers and when the supers went back on the bees came down with AFB.

Keep your operation clean. Most guys use leather gloves which is ok if you never get disease but I see yards that have three or four hives in a row with AFB. It seems logical to assume that the beekeeper was working down the row and transferred enough spores to the next hive to contaminate it. 
I use throw away plastic gloves and keep a propane torch handy to flame my tool and smoker. It is a lot of extra work but worth it if a hive picks up AFB somewhere.

In 30 years of beekeeping I have never used antibiotics to supress AFB. I would rather see it and burn the colony than not see it and transfer the spores to another colony. Being in a fairly safe area I have only had to burn one colony in all those years.


----------



## ckncrazy

justgojumpit, I may be interested in the spring. I live just north of Syracuse. Let me know if you will still have this offer in the spring.


----------



## bee4sure

Dadent honey extractor, 2 frame, manual hand crank, new gears, extra gate included, very clean, very good condition, second owner. $150 I live in East Helena, Montana 59635.


----------



## justgojumpit

I made a honey press to crush my honey combs last year, and have just upgraded to an extractor. If anyone is interested in the honey press, it is very simple to use. Just cut the combs out of your frames, and insert them into a perforated nylon bag, like people use to wash bras. Hang this in the press, which is two boards hinged together at the top, with a bolt near the bottom. Then just tighten the bolt, and the honey will be squeezed out of the combs, with very little residual honey. You can hang this above a collection bucket to catch the honey as it streams from the points at the bottom of the boards. It is modeled after the press on this page: http://www2.gsu.edu/~biojdsx/press.htm but it is more compact and does not need the frame. You could mount it on a wall if you wish. I am away from home right now, and can't get you a picture at the moment, but it has served me very well. If interested, please contact my at davidtromp at aol dot com. I have a diagram made that will illustrate its construction. It is very well made.

justgojumpit


----------



## justgojumpit

I have some 100% beeswax votive candles with a burn time of approximately 15 hours. The wicks are made of 100% cotton, with a metal base tab to keep them upright as the candle burns low. I would sell them for $1.50 each for 1-10 candles, $27 for 20 candles, and $62.50 for 50 candles. If you are interested, please sent me an email at [email protected]

Thanks

justgojumpit


----------



## Elizabeth

Bee net for sale. Brand new- bought it last week and used it one time to move my bees from Fl to MN. 24' x 20' mesh net, uv protection. White with yellow stripe down the center for orientation. $195.00.


----------



## xbeeman412

I have 3 (three) 25 pound boxes and one 12 1/2 pound box of 5 5/8 x 16 3/4 (medium super) Duragilt foundation for sale. There are aprox 9 sheets per pound with this.

Dadant and Mann Lake bee supplies sell these 25 pound boxes for 140.00$ and up.

Each 25 pound box will do about 25 supers @ 9 frames each.

Will be off line in Oklahoma next week tell the fall and not monotering the forum so call Me at 409 789 2839 if interested. 


C & C

SOLD!!


----------



## copperkid3

:happy: +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Located in south-central Michigan; 8 miles north of Jackson or 25 miles south of Lansing, or 80 miles west of Detroit, or 200 miles east of Chicago. 
Contact me privately via email.

500 New Stoller Frame Spacers (provides 9 spaces for 10 frame hive bodies); sold 10 to a set (which will do 5 supers) for $3.95 + shipping. 50 spacers (which will do 25 supers) for $18.75 + shipping. 

20 New Porter Plastic Bee Escapes; $2.00 each + a stamped self-addressed envelope for shipping (limit 1 to a customer!).

[email protected]
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Georgia Boy

I have a great starter package or addition to an existing yard for sale. Listed below is a list of all the equipment. The first 2 hives listed are stocked with strong Italian colonies. They were started May 28th this year. This hole lot is for sale for the first $325. Must be picked up in Barnesville Georgia. Email questions to [email protected].

Hive 1
Bottom board and 2 entrance reducers
Screened bottom board
Slatted rack
Brood (Deep)
Medium supper
top feeder
inter cover
Hive top


Hive 2
Bottom board and 2 entrance reducers
Screened bottom board
Slatted rack
2 Brood (Deeps)
Broadman feeder
Inter cover
Hive top


Extras:
1 Deep
4 Med. Supers
10 med one pc frames
21 deep one pc frames
1 bottom board
2 wood tops
1 unfinished hive top feeder
2 inter covers
2 queen extruders

Head net with helmet
hive tool
smoker
gloves with long sleeves
smoker fuel
bee brush

I'm sure their is some things I'm forgetting that will be included in the package, I just can't think of them right now.

Georgia Boy


----------



## shbowen

Includes approx. 600 hives, approx. 2200 supers, 2 one ton trucks, Bobcat w/trailer, uncapper, slinger, plus other items needed to run a honey bee business. 

Also, 55 barrels of Gallberry honey available. 

OWNER WILL NOT FINANCE!

Contact Clyde Hannah at (912) 283-3086 for more information.


----------



## rainesridgefarm

Hello fellow beekeepers

I picked up a pallet of Mite away II. I can ship to IL. Send me a PM.

Phillip


----------



## justgojumpit

I have beeswax and drone frames for sale on ebay.

justgojumpit

I also have some hardware mesh for pollen traps. Two rolls of 5 mesh and one roll of 7 mesh. I will also sell by the foot. contact me at [email protected]


----------



## River Rest

I have some classic type honey jars for sale. No lids.

3 boxes of 24 / 1lb jars

4 boxes of 12 / 2lb jars

$5.00 a box plus shipping. Local pickup ok
I'm near Blowing Rock, NC

Thanks


----------



## 2rubes

Screened bottom boards, do you have them on your hives? Whether you make them yourselves, or buy them, they are the most important component in IPM management. After 9 years of beekeeping and making screened boards, we have come up with a well made multi-function screen board that is easy to use with accesses from either the back of the hive or the front, with wide doors that do not scrape off your mite samples and facilitate the use of powdered sugar treatments and unbreakable easy-to-clean white plastic sub-boards that can be used as sticky boards, removed for ventilation or inserted on top of the screens for added warmth or for fume type treatments. Please check out all of our features at www.countryrubes.com
We are selling our boards for $30.00 plus shipping which has ranged from $10 to $20 depending on what part of the country you live in. Because we love to travel, and if we are in your area, we would be happy to meet with you and save you money in shipping.
We will be in Oregon from 10/26 to 10/31 to attend the Northwest Corner Fall Beekeeping Conference. If you are along or close to the I-5 corridor in Northern California or Southern to Central Oregon, please feel free to contact me, either my phone 530-913-2724 or by email (before 10/26) and we will make arrangements.
We will be traveling to Orange County on 11/5/05 and returning 11/13/05 and again, if you would like to see our boards, please feel free to contact me.
Sincerely,
Janet Brisson


----------



## cindyc

Any suggested reading for someone wanting to learn about bees in advance of keeping some?

Thanks,
Cindyc.


----------



## lewbest

hi cindy

IMHO the very best beginners book is "How To Keep Bees & Sell Honey" by the late Walter T. Kelley. Usually available on ebay used but not expensive new (about 10 bux iirc) from Walter T. Kelley Co in Clarkson, KY. They're one of the major bee equipment suppliers. IIRC the website is kelleybees.com. Also an excellent forum is beesource.com; go to the home page & click on the exchange link to get to the forum. Be sure to try to find out if there's a local beekeepers club nearby; best source for hands on experience, any beek loves to talk bees so will bee more than willing to help you.

Lew near Waco, TX


----------



## tlance

I am looking to buy a radial honey extractor 12 frames plus and I am also interested in buying any honey bee equipment. Supers, frames or such. I live in Northern Minnesota so I am looking for something in the Northern part of Minn. Thanks shannon


----------



## jassytoo

cindyc said:


> Any suggested reading for someone wanting to learn about bees in advance of keeping some?
> 
> Thanks,
> Cindyc.


Hi Cindy,

I have been keeping bees for a couple of years now and a book that I use regularly is "Beekeeping for DUMMIES" by Howland Blackiston. You can go to <www.dummies.com> for information.

Best wishes .....


----------



## jnap31

cindyc said:


> Any suggested reading for someone wanting to learn about bees in advance of keeping some?
> 
> Thanks,
> Cindyc.


Richard taylor has great books


----------



## Kevingr

I have a 20 frame radial Dadant Extractor with stand for sale.

I have 2 stanless steel storage tanks that are about 2 feet across and 3 feet high.

I have another item that I forget what it is a clarifier or sump? You drain the honey from the extractor into it, the heavy particles drain out of the lower portion and the honey off the top into your pump and then to your storage tanks.

I have a few brood chambers, some with frames some without.

I live in Central MN, I can email pics and prices to anyone who is interested.


----------



## justgojumpit

I have a bunch of frames, supers, etc. for sale in New York. PM me if interested.

justgojumpit


----------



## Iddee

Between making splits and catching swarms, I have 6 or 8 nucs and hives for sale in NC. I am a hobbyist and don't know what is required to sell interstate, so they must be bought here in NC.
PM me for details and prices.
Thank You
Iddee


----------



## shbowen

Includes approx. 550 hives, 2200 supers, 2 one ton trucks (1984 Dodge & 1987 Toyota), Bobcat 643 w/trailer, uncapper, slinger, plus other mis. equipment.

Also, 54 barrels of Gallberry honey available.

OWNER WILL NOT FINANCE!

Contact Clyde Hannah at (912) 283-3086 for more information.


----------



## lewbest

While we're on uncappers I have a Cowen Mini Uncapper. While I've never used it (bought it to resell) everything works; it runs MUCH quieter than my full sized Cowen & has the electric knife conversion (no steam generator required). It's been sitting several years it looks like so needs a good clean-up. It's in Waco, TX but I travel quite a bit so might be able to deliver or meet you somewhere. Asking $1000; pix at

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v707/lewbest/cowen/front.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v707/lewbest/cowen/back.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v707/lewbest/cowen/Control.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v707/lewbest/cowen/conveyor.jpg

Lew Best near Waco, TX


----------



## mondakkid

I have some large SS water jacket tanks that were used in my Beekeeping operation. They are located in NW North Dakota. I also have a large number of screens that are placed between the main hive and honey supers. Send email if interested..thanks..jerry


----------



## thequeensblessing

We have a 24 frame, galvanized, electric honey extractor for sale. It needs some cleaning up but it does work. It's big and heavy so you'll need a truck, therefore, it is for local sale only. (can't ship) We're asking only 150.00 dollars for it. If you look around, you'll see similar extractors selling for much, much more. PM me if you're interested in it. I'll post a pic of it in the next couple of days.


----------



## alleyyooper

You have a PM.

 Al


----------



## MichelleB

By the way, Dona, I picked up my Maxant Uncapping Plane yesterday at the post office. I think you gave me an excellent deal, and I can't wait to use it this Spring. Thanks so much for the generous price and careful packaging!  

If I were closer, I'd check out your extractor. Wow.


----------



## blue8ewe

rose2005 said:


> Cindy,
> 'The Hive and the Honey Bee' edited by Joe M Graham is a Dadant publication. Wonderful book.
> 
> Rose


Rose, where can this book be purchased? Is it the only book you have used?


----------



## Iddee

I have both nucs and full size hives in the Greensboro, NC area. Pm me for details, as I can break them up as you desire, so the prices will vary.


----------



## lexi green

Hi,anyone in north-eastern KY have any bee,s with hives for sale,Live east 35 miles from lexington, KY. let me know, have not seen any bees here all year and I like them around. We have hemlock here so I do not eat any honey from this area, just need the bees for polination. Thanks lexi


----------



## sleeps723

i am looking for med super frames already assembled with a sheet of wax already installed. i need 10 right now.


----------



## copperkid3

Available are the following :

A two frame reversible extractor which is galvanized and is hand-cranked powered. Tank is quite rusty and would need to be sandblasted and recoated before actually using and also needs to have the shut-off valve rebrazed back onto the tank. Asking $50.00

Also have a Woodman two frame reversible extractor which is galvanized and is set-up to be used with a motor (belt-driven) ; however no motor is being sold with it. Tank is in excellant condition and ready to use with a nice shut-off valve attached. Asking $175.00 

Both extractors can be viewed and/or picked near Jackson, Mi.


----------



## jnap31

Shallow supers $5 also bee hives. Or trade locate 45 min east of fayetteville AR


----------



## Raven's Haven

Hi all,
I am looking to purchase a 5 gallon bucket of honey. Preferrably in or around Bremen, Georgia at least somewhere close.

Please email with price and location.
Autumn


----------



## churchsecretary

There's a very interesting and extremely helpful e-book called, "Making Plastic Foundation Work for You." It comes through e-mail so you don't have to kill any trees.

http://www.MakingPlasticFramesWork.homestead.com

This same man wrote, "Beekeeping With Twentyfive Hives," kind of a starter book for anyone hoping/wishing to make some money at beekeeping.

http://www.25hives.homestead.com

church secretary


----------



## shbowen

South Georgia Bee Business for Sale

Includes approx. 550 hives, 2200 supers, 2 one ton trucks (1984 Dodge &
1987 Toyota),Bobcat 643 w/trailer, uncapper, slinger, plus other mis.
equipment.

Also, 54 barrels of Gallberry honey available.

OWNER WILL NOT FINANCE!

Contact Clyde Hannah at (912) 283-3086 for more information.


----------



## Elizabeth

I have a copy of Richard Bonney's "Hive Management: A Seasonal Guide for Beekeepers" for sale. Softcover book. 152 pages. list price $16.95. Asking $8.00 plus $2 media rate shipping in the US.


----------



## sugarbush

I am custom ordering Medium cardboard nuc boxes for myself and because of the quantity I must order, I have decided to offer them for sale as well. They are brand new and fit 5 medium frames. They are double wall 200# cardboard stock and teloscopic covers. I order these for shipping so there are no entrances cut into them or frame rests in side. A 1 inch hole saw will take care of the entrance and two pieces of 3/8th plywood can be added for the frame rests.
They are not wax coated like the commercial deeps you can buy from the supply houses. The wax coating encourages the bees to chew the cardboard. They are great for splits, swarm traps and shipping.
4.50 each plus shipping.
They are shipped flat.


----------



## sugarbush

If you wanted to get started in bees, but missed the deadline for the season I have a very limited supply of leftover Nucs. My stock are all ferals that I have recaptured and bred. They are completely treatment free and I keep them a full year after capture to make sure that the only chemicals they have been in contact with are those that they encounter while out foraging. They are on medium frames and natural cell. They are packed each in a custom cardboard Nuc box so their is no box deposit or frame exchange. 80.00 each to be picked up in Central Kentucky. I will consider shipping them at your cost and if your postmaster will allow it.
Please visit my web site for contact information:

http://www.treenewables.com/Sugarbush_bees.html


----------



## copperkid3

STOLLER'S 9 FRAME SPACERS $0.35 each in packages of 20 - nails not included. 
(These are enough to do 10 supers or hive bodies; two to a super.) 

http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/e308a82662.jpg


These Stoller 9-Frame Spacers Metal Frame Spacers are brand new/never used and are metal devices which have cutouts to receive the frames and space them evenly. They fit over the frame support area of hive bodies and supers of the 10 frame size. They are great time savers. They allow even spaces for the bees to fully draw combs and they protect frame rests. Recover more cappings wax too when extracting.


Shipping wt. for 20 = 2 lbs. from zip code of 49277. 
Contact us to place an order at: *[email protected]*​
Paypal preferred, but U.S. Postal Money Orders are also accepted. :goodjob:​
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *


Strauser (of Walla Walla, Wa.) Crimp Wired Pure Beewax Foundation with steel hooks on top which fit behind the wedge, in wedge top bar frames. Equal to or surpasses the quality found in Dadants crimp wired foundation. 
9 equally spaced vertical crimped steel wires radiate strength throughout perfectly milled cells. Foundation is 8 1/2 inches x 16 3/4 inches and 
fits 9 1/8 deep body frames. We recommend adding cross wires in deep frames for extracting purposes. Used in wedge top bar frames only. 

10 sheets of 8 1/8" x 16 3/4" crimp-wired deep foundation for $8.50 + shipping from zip code of 49277 or 50 sheets for $40.00 + shipping. 

Contact us to place an order at: *[email protected]*​
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

(14) Plastic Queen Excluders for Sale: $6.00 each + shipping or take all 14 and shipping is free. Preference will be given to those who take all. In other words, if two or more orders come in and some want 2 or 5 or whatever and another says they'll take all; guess who gets them?!!! :bouncy::happy:

Contact us to place an order at: *[email protected]*​

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *


(15) Plastic Standard Bee Escapes. Bee escapes are one-way doors which let the bees leave the supers but not return. The escape is placed beneath the supers of honey to be removed. (When removing more than one super of honey from an individual hive, it's recommended to place an empty shallow super under the escape board to allow more space.) Supers are usually bee free within 2 - 24 hours and no chemicals are used. The bee escape is placed in the center opening of an inner cover when used to remove bees from comb honey supers. $1.50 each + first class shipping. 

http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/bf752c21c6.jpg


Contact us to place an order at: *[email protected]*​


----------



## busybee870

asking $100.00 you pick up


needs a honey gate, and a crank or motor, spins easily, interior in great condition,


----------



## Elizabeth

240 medium honey supers for sale. All are in good shape, no rot, etc.
With frames $6
without frames $5

no comb or foundation.

Near Tampa, Florida. Will ship via USPS. Can pack on pallets but cannot load pallets- no loader at location.

ETA- just posted a bunch of stuff on the barter board if anyone is interested.
Wasn't sure if anyone reads the ads here.


----------



## busybee870

Ill sell the xtractor, the jacke(hooded, 100% polyester, size med), the gloves, and the frame gripper all for 100.00 you pick up


----------



## Eaglerock

Elizabeth said:


> 240 medium honey supers for sale. All are in good shape, no rot, etc.
> With frames $6
> without frames $5
> 
> no comb or foundation.
> 
> Near Tampa, Florida. Will ship via USPS. Can pack on pallets but cannot load pallets- no loader at location.
> 
> ETA- just posted a bunch of stuff on the barter board if anyone is interested.
> Wasn't sure if anyone reads the ads here.


Do you still have them for sale?


----------



## Durandal

Eaglerock said:


> Do you still have them for sale?



Was there a PM in regards to this? I'd be curious myself.


----------



## Eaglerock

Durandal said:


> Was there a PM in regards to this? I'd be curious myself.


Nothing...never heard a word... :shrug:


----------



## Junkman

I acquired a bunch of late 1800 bee magazines. Most in fairly good condition. Do you guys think there would be a market for them someplace? We do not have hives on our farm.


----------



## Elizabeth

oops-

I quit checking for responses awhile ago on this stuff. I did sell a bunch of it while I was in Florida over the summer. Still have some of it, but I am back in Minnesota now. I will re-post the next time I am heading down there.


----------



## justgojumpit

Hi everyone, I have two top bar hives for sale as well as individual top bars for those of you who want to build your own hive, but not the top bars. I can send you pictures via email, or you can look at the ebay listing at http://cgi.ebay.com/Beekeeping-Top-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

If you buy the top bars outside of ebay, you can get them for $2.25 each. I can also make them longer or shorter. The best way to contact me is by email or phone. (914) 420-3738 [email protected]om

Happy Beekeeping!

David Tromp


----------



## justgojumpit

Some more new and used stuff available:

First the Used:

2 ross rounds comb honey supers and plenty of rings, labels, and covers.

several honey supers, shallow and medium some with drawn comb

1 smoker

some older apistan strips. I haven't used these in the past two years. don't know if they're still good.

Several entrance feeders

Now the New: (I enjoy building equipment that is not commerically available. If you're looking for something specific, let me know. I'll happily make it.)

3x3 shallow queen mating nuc box.

migratory feeder covers

tanzanian top bar hive (32 or 33 top bars long... can't remember) plus 1 extra top bar and an aluminum covered top

Long hives - these take 33 deep frames (two with wooden migratory cover, one with aluminum covered migratory cover)

2x5 deep nuc boxes

All Located in North Salem, NY. PM for prices.

justgojumpit


----------



## copperkid3

STOLLER'S 9 FRAME SPACERS $0.40 each - nails not included.

Sold in packages of 20 (which is enough to do 10 supers;two to a super) and shipping weight of 2# from zip code 49277
or packages of 50 spaces which is enough to do 25 supers and shipping weight of 5# from zip code 49277.


http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/e308a82662.jpg


These Stoller 9-Frame Spacers Metal Frame Spacers are brand new/never used and are metal devices which have cutouts
to receive the frames and space them evenly. They fit over the frame support area of hive bodies and supers of the 10 frame size. 
This makes uncapping honey a breeze as the cappings protrude beyond the edges of the frames and your knife will cut off solid sheets
of cappings and not leave low areas. Designed to be used on hive bodies and supers with a 5/8" frame rest.

They are great time savers. 


* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *


Strauser (of Walla Walla, Wa.) Crimp Wired Pure Beewax Foundation for use in wedge top bar frames. Equal to or surpasses the 
quality found in Dadants crimp wired foundation. 9 equally spaced vertical crimped steel wires radiate strength throughout perfectly milled cells.
Foundation is 8 1/2 inches x 16 3/4 inches and fits 9 1/8 deep body frames. 

We recommend adding cross wires in deep frames for extracting purposes. 

10 sheets of 8 1/8" x 16 3/4" crimp-wired deep foundation for $8.50 + shipping weight of 3# from zip code of 49277 or
50 sheets for $40.00 + shipping weight of 9# from zip code of 49277.



* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
Honey and beeswax are also available; contact for prices/quanties needed.

Contact us to place an order at: [email protected]

Paypal preferred, but U.S. Postal Money Orders are also accepted.


************************


----------



## copperkid3

I have acquired a nearly new snow-white
Dadant coverall bee suit that is very lightly used.
It is too big for me to use which is the reason
for it now being available and for sale.
Would make a great gift for those hard 
to please (or fit) bigger beekeepers!

Made of poly-cotton blend fabric with 6 roomy
pockets, a full-front zipper for easy on and off.
There is also a zipper attachment around the 
neck area to allow a veil with this type of feature.
Elastic fittings around the wrists and ankle areas
to help prevent bees crawling in.
Sturdy construction - all points of stress
are bartacked for extra reinforcement.
Side openings allow easy access to trouser pockets.

#2) is a size 4XL and will be shipped in a priority box.
$37.50 + $10.50 domestic shipping. Total $47.50.

Contact me for international shipping costs if they are going overseas.


----------



## copperkid3

:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## John67x

I've got Bee Bee tree seeds for sale. These trees provide an excellent source of nectar yielding bloom from July well into August. This late bloom is what makes these trees so valuable to both bees and and beekeepers. The seeds themselves are also attractive to birds. I have four mature trees and standing under them in August the hum from the bee activity is just tremendous. Pricing for seeds is $10 for 100 seeds. Free shipping in USA. I would prefer payment via Paypal but will accept checks. I will also be taking orders for seedlings, although none are currently ready to ship. Any questions you may have I will be happy to answer. Contact me here or at [email protected]._ The following are some pictures of the white flowers the trees get (and the bees love) and also the red seed pods that follow. These turn to a deeper shade of red. Beautiful trees to have._





















[/IMG]


----------



## copperkid3

*500 Answers to BEE Questions* published in 1978 by the A.I. Root Company; stated 7th Edition, softcover with 95 pgs. Reinforced spine area. X-library with normal marks/attachments. Tight/Bright copy in VGC! $4.95 + 1st class shipping of $2.55.

*First Lessons in BEEKEEPING * by C.P. Dadant and published in 1987; stated 9th printing, softcover with 127 pgs. Reinforced spine area. X-library with normal marks/attachments. Tight/Bright copy in VGC! $6.95 + 1st class shipping of $2.55. 

If both books are purchased and shipped together to the same location, shipping is either $2.50 for media/book rate or $3.25 for 1st class; your choice.

Payment by cash, check, MO or Paypal please!


----------



## thequeensblessing

Anyone within driving distance of Cincinnati Ohio who may be interested, We have several 3/4 deep (aka, medium) boxes, all assembled, never used, for sale for $12.00 each. These are unpainted, but otherwise ready to go. Message me if interested.


----------



## thequeensblessing

All the bee boxes have sold. Thank you.


----------



## stevenryals

any starter kits available these days?


----------



## John67x

I've got Bee Bee tree seeds for sale. These trees provide an excellent source of nectar yielding bloom from July well into August. This late bloom is what makes these trees so valuable to both bees and and beekeepers. I have four mature trees and standing under them in August the hum from the bee activity is just tremendous. This seed is stratified and only requires a 24 hr soak in water prior to sowing. Pricing for seeds is $10 for 100 seeds. Free shipping in USA. Contact me here or at [email protected]. Any questions you may have I will be happy to answer. I also have Bee Bee tree seedlings for sale. The seedlings are in small peat pots. These pots are designed to disintegrate so transplanting isn't necessary. They can be put as is into a larger pot or right in the ground. I have different sizes and here is pricing: *The 2-3'' seedlings are $5.50 ea.+ $5ea. for 2 day USPS shipping. 4-5'' seedlings are $7 ea.+ $6ea. to ship. 6-7'' seedlings are $9ea.and $7ea. to ship. On orders of three or more seedlings, the shipping stays flat at $10 (for 2-3" size), $12 (for 4-5") and $14 (for 6-7")* These are not bare root or dormant , they are ready to plant outside or in bigger pots.





















These white flowers bloom in late summer and the bees really love them. The trees get over 100 softball sized flower clusters. It's not uncommon to see as many as 20 bees on a single cluster!







The red "berries" come after the bees have done their work.


----------



## eacrouch

I have some supers to offer, never used. I live in SC kansas.


----------



## ChristieAcres

John67x said:


> I've got Bee Bee tree seeds for sale. These trees provide an excellent source of nectar yielding bloom from July well into August. This late bloom is what makes these trees so valuable to both bees and and beekeepers. I have four mature trees and standing under them in August the hum from the bee activity is just tremendous. This seed is stratified and only requires a 24 hr soak in water prior to sowing. Pricing for seeds is $10 for 100 seeds. Free shipping in USA. Contact me here or at [email protected]. Any questions you may have I will be happy to answer. I also have Bee Bee tree seedlings for sale. The seedlings are in small peat pots. These pots are designed to disintegrate so transplanting isn't necessary. They can be put as is into a larger pot or right in the ground. I have different sizes and here is pricing: *The 2-3'' seedlings are $5.50 ea.+ $5ea. for 2 day USPS shipping. 4-5'' seedlings are $7 ea.+ $6ea. to ship. 6-7'' seedlings are $9ea.and $7ea. to ship. On orders of three or more seedlings, the shipping stays flat at $10 (for 2-3" size), $12 (for 4-5") and $14 (for 6-7")* These are not bare root or dormant , they are ready to plant outside or in bigger pots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These white flowers bloom in late summer and the bees really love them. The trees get over 100 softball sized flower clusters. It's not uncommon to see as many as 20 bees on a single cluster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red "berries" come after the bees have done their work.


This type of tree sounds great, any info on USDA Zones? How long do they take to germinate, any special care, how fast do they grow, and what is the maximum height they achieve in size?

Also, you should post in the Barter Forum, as that is where sales/barters are supposed to be posted  More folks will read it there!


----------



## tom j

how aggressive is this tree ??? like some you cann't stop from taking over the yard


----------



## copperkid3

eacrouch said:


> I have some supers to offer, never used. I live in SC kansas.


*****************************************************
cost?:hair


----------



## eacrouch

copperkid3 said:


> *****************************************************
> cost?:hair


So is the size just based on the physical size? Sorry the bee keeping was my dad's thing, and he passed away this summer. I will check the frames.


----------



## John67x

tom j said:


> how aggressive is this tree ??? like some you cann't stop from taking over the yard


Tom, its no worse than the maples, walnut and oak trees I find trying to sprout up around the property.


----------



## OKIE2

Located in tulsa oklahoma.
Any one interested?


----------



## copperkid3

OKIE2 said:


> Located in tulsa oklahoma.
> Any one interested?


************************************************
I'm assuming it's a radial design and has a working motor, and is probably stainless??? 

Anything else would be a bonus.:bash:


----------



## John67x

lorichristie said:


> This type of tree sounds great, any info on USDA Zones? How long do they take to germinate, any special care, how fast do they grow, and what is the maximum height they achieve in size?
> 
> Also, you should post in the Barter Forum, as that is where sales/barters are supposed to be posted  More folks will read it there!


The trees are hardy in zones 4-8 and some sources include zone 9. The seeds take 10-20 days to germinate. The trees themselves don't require much fuss, once they get going they grow quickly. In their 1st few years they can grow 5-6ft each growing season and they flower in 4-6 years. They reach around 40-50 ft tall. Sorry I didn't respond sooner, I thought I had.


----------



## cjmeatgoats

*Hand Built Entrance Pollen Traps*

We have 12 available for sale. In good shape we just don't use this style anymore for our pollen collection. Will take $20 each or $15 each if you buy more than $5. We are willing to ship if that is what you need. If you would like more information please send a PM. I have more pictures available if you would like.


----------



## johng

I have 4 mated queens available for sale. I am using a SKC as my breeder queen. About half the queens are coming out with the Cordovan color. I can not garantee you will recieve one with this color. The queens have been laying now for over three weeks they all have capped brood that was laid by the queens you will receive. Im a Florida State certified queen breeder, which means I have been inspected by the state and found to be free of AHB, and AFB. 

Here is a couple pics. http://s203.photobucket.com/albums/a...t=IMAG0106.jpg

Queens are $20each Priority mail shipping $8 express mail shipping $20 Thanks, John 904-610-3470


----------



## johng

Queens sold. Thanks


----------



## Elizabeth

I have some new, mated queens available for Fall re-queening. (Fall is the best time to re-queen your hives).

These are Northern raised from Italian stock, open mated. All of our queens are kept in 5-frame nucs after mating. We do not bank our queens. Ever. They are pulled directly from the nucs and caged for shipping, after an order is received.

Price is $20 each, plus shipping via USPS Priority Mail.
For 1-5 queens the shipping is $5.65.
If ordering more than 5 queens please contact me for shipping quote.

I guarantee live delivery and offer a money back guarantee on all of my queens.
If you are not happy, neither am I.

Quantities are limited and orders will be accepted on a first-come, first-served basis.


----------



## scrapiron

Elizabeth, what state are you in?


----------



## Elizabeth

That's weird, I thought my location was supposed to show up with my profile. I'll have to figure out how to add that.

Anyway, I am in Minnesota.


----------



## Big Dave

WTB 5 lbs of bees wax. PM me.


----------



## Big Dave

Thanks everyone for the input and replies. We were blessed with a block of beeswax yesterday. I will keep the information for future needs. thanks again. Folks on here are the best.


----------



## phbailey

Hi all, 
We just started beekeeping this year and really enjoy it. 

We made a newbie mistake and ordered the wrong size varroa bottom board with drawer. We have 10 frame hives and ordered an 8 frame size. Would anyone be interested in a great deal? We are asking $20 (it cost $27) and only $10 to ship (it cost us $20). It is BRAND new, never used, never even out of the shipping box. 

We purchased it from Mann lake. Item # WW-670. It is at the bottom of this page: Hive Bottoms

Thanks. -Heather


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Why sell a brand new item as a loss? Just call Mann Lake, tell them you ordered the wrong thing and send it back. I'm sure they won't have a problem with it.


----------



## phbailey

Michael W. Smith said:


> Why sell a brand new item as a loss? Just call Mann Lake, tell them you ordered the wrong thing and send it back. I'm sure they won't have a problem with it.


I did call them - I will have to pay to ship it back (about $16), pay a 20% restocking fee (about $5), purchase the new one and pay to ship the new one to me (about $20). They will refund me the purchase amount, but after all is said and done, it will be cheaper for me to sell it at a loss to someone else.

I can't completely fault them, though. It was MY mistake. And a bummer, though.


----------



## John67x

Just wanted to update post and let folks know I have both Bee Bee tree seeds and seedlings available as of 07/24/13. See original post and pictures above. Contact me here or at [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## Oxankle

CindyC:
I've kept bees for nearly 70 years of-and-0n, and I second Lewbest's suggestion concering Walker Kelley's "HOW TO KEEP BEES AND SELL HONEY".

It will lack the modern information on bee pests, but it is basic, clear, easy to understand and accurate.
Ox


----------



## unschoolingmom

justgojumpit said:


> I can prepare 5-frame nucs to your orders, for pickup in North Salem, NY (about 1 hour north of NYC) One Nuc $90, more than one, $80. These nucs are from healthy italian bees. The bees will raise their own queen from my purchased queens' eggs. I will call you to come pick up your nuc once i find eggs (to make sure that the virgin queen will have plenty of drones to mate with). I keep the nuc box, you trade in new frames of crimp-wired or similar foundation (none of the plastic stuff please) If you have any questions, please either reply here or send me a PM.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> justgojumpit


How far are you from Sullivan County?


----------



## Caz

Just for your info that add was from 2004.


----------



## rainesridgefarm

I have sugar for sale. it comes in 20-40 lb boxes and is from a food plant. it is used to coat so it is NOT floor sweepings. 200 lb min and will be for pick up only unless you arrange shipping. You can buy 200 lbs or 2000 lbs. $.27 a lb.

815-988-3766

Located it Davis IL


----------



## TxGypsy

Full sized hives in new equipment. Near Tyler Texas. I teach beginning beekeeping if you need assistance. I'm willing to transport for a fee if you don't have a way to come pick up. Chemical free and in good condition. Good gentle stock. $250 each. Contact me via p.m.


----------



## FarmFamily

Honey Bees For Sale -
We are moving and have decided to sell our bees and start over once we are settled. We have 3 hives. They're Russian bees. Good strong colonies. We purchased one of these hives this year in May and I've been very impressed with how well they are doing and how fast the colony has grown. We'll actually be harvesting a little honey from them this weekend. I expect all the hives to make honey during the fall honey flow as well. We harvested some honey last fall. It was a rich dark honey. Very good. We will sell the hives with a complete set up. Each will have a bottom, 2 brood boxes, a queen excluder, 2 supers and a top. We'll be asking what we have invested in them which is $350.00 each. Or we will sell all 3 hives together for $1000.We'll be ready to let them go this weekend after we harvest honey. If you are interested let me know. We are located in Segno, TX.

Thanks,
Jennifer
936 685 7240
936 223 6418

UPDATE: 1 hive sold


----------



## indios

Northern Ontario beekeeper looking to buy Northern European dark bees, "black Russians", Full hives, Nucs or mated queens. for 2016 season, wish to improve my winter survival rates.


----------



## Dutchie

cindyc said:


> Any suggested reading for someone wanting to learn about bees in advance of keeping some?
> 
> Thanks,
> Cindyc.


I bought several books including "Beekeeping for Dummies".


----------

